# Pond UV lights trip GFCI



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

You have already you answered your own question. Megger the circuit at the last splice closet to the lights. One side is going to read bad. You're either troubleshooting your own wiring or handing the lights back to the office to get replacements.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Ran the megger test. No problems.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

According to Pond Scum talk,,, a lot has been said about UV pond lights tripping a GFCI. No real answers beyond replacing them. (A lot of stupid answeres were posted)

When I had a small fish pond, (in the 90’s) I had installed a nice waterfall and was going to donthe UV light setup. A coworker pointed out that flouresent lights tripped GFCI’s and to not waste my $$.

I ended up with a natural filter pond with plants. The biggest trick to not having algie was less sunlight, especially in the winter, and don’t feed the fish to much, let them eat the plants and bugs. 


If it’s not the pumps tripping it, then it’s the UV lights and the HO should contact the supplier.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd have used the megger before replacing anything.

You know it's the lights and nothing more than that.


----------

